# Engine CEL Code HELP (4.2 TDI)



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi

I decide to posted here because I didnt find the forum for the 4.2 TDI V8.

The problems is the following the cars since 1 month ago start loosing the power and torque.

The local dealer is a peace of s..... so I prefer web help. I didnt found a lot information about this CEL but if someone has more info will be nice share it 

It shows the following code:

Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 409 C HW: 4E1 907 409 B
Component: 4.2L V8TDI G000AGMª0010 
Revision: --H05--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0010779
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001

1 Fault Found:
000566 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31): Implausible Signal 
P0236 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 4.6 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 1.38 V
Voltage: 12.16 V
Absolute Pres.: 724.2 mbar
Temperature: 40.5°C

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

Any idea??


----------

